# Norwich @ The Norfolk Motorhome Show. Norwich



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at The Norfolk Motorhome Show. Norwich in Norwich, Norfolk starting 19/07/2018

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=1065

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

alandsue has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

Happyrunner has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## ICDSUN2 (Nov 16, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

ICDSUN2 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

rayc has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi All 
Just to confirm that Eric and I (Resa) will be hosting the Norfolk Show rally. Hope a few folks will join us for some fun


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

Matchlock has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## FloridaLil (Feb 15, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

FloridaLil has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Billina (Oct 7, 2014)

*New Attendee Added*

Billina has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

How nice to see some familiar old names here. Hi, again!!! Will try to attend Jacqui, but can't commit right now.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

[B

]Smurfinguk are once again marshalling the Norfolk show this year. 19th -23rd July 
There will be a cheese and wine party. Please let us know as soon as possible as time is running out to book. It is too good to miss. 
Resa and Eric[/B]


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

I have paid Warners so can you confirm me please.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Barry

There are still 4 unconfirmed on the rally listy have you guys booked please?

alandsue
Happyrunner
Travelsrus3
FloridaLil


Resa would also like at least another 3 to be joining her there PLEASE

Thansk

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still need a couple more for Norfolk folks PLEASE

Jacquie


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

I should arrive early afternoon on Friday, any contact No's


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Barry

I don't think Resa can get on here will try to find out for you


Jac


----------

